# Signal boosters



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't have a computer so no wifi or anything but as we all know the radios aren't that good for this device. But man in my house I can't even watch a you tube video so I was doing some looking around and found a Wilson home and car booster for vzw's lte. Not the 500 dollar one they use in big buildings but the 150 dollar one. Most reviews seemed pretty good but was wondering if anyone has any opinions or experience with it. Good? Bad?

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Might want to ask this in a more general sub forum...


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, woops.Sorry mods. Thanks man

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

I have both the big home booster the db pro and the small portable cradle from Wilson. They both work very well. I have no signal in my house. The db pro gets me 2-3 bars of 3g in my living room where I have the antenna. It only covers about one room really. The cradle gets 1-2 bars but the phone has to stay in the cradle else it doesn't work.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok can the cradle be situated on its side to watch videos and such? And how much was each if you don't mind me asking?

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the VZW Network extender, and it works well with the GNEX. Only thing I noticed its instead of 3G. it shows R when I am connected. and the Carrier ID on the notification pull down says "Network Extender".


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

The network extender uses your internet connection, he doesnt have internet at the house. So it wont work.



> You must connect the Network Extender to your existing high-speed Internet connection. The Network Extender is compatible with Verizon and other broadband Internet services like fiber optic, DSL, and Cable. Simply connect the Network Extender to your broadband router using the Ethernet cable provided with purchase.


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Ok can the cradle be situated on its side to watch videos and such? And how much was each if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


I bought both from Ebay. I started with the cradle. Its called the Wilson Sleek. I got it for 80 shipped brand new. Yeah I guess you could lay it on its side. Think of it as like a car dock almost the way its designed. The big one is the Wilson DB Pro. I paid 380 shipped for it. It came with a big omni directional antenna ( you can get it with a unidirectional if you know where your tower is) the amplifier, an indoor antenna and tons of coax to hook it up.

I bought the cradle to see how it would work for me when I was satisfied it worked well I got the DB Pro. I'm very happy with the way it works. They sell different amps for different providers. I don't have LTE in my area so I can't say how well the LTE booster works. I honestly think it would work well going by how well my 3G boosters do.


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a cellphone mate amp with a directional antenna, I think it was around $300 total but it works great. I am right on the edge of LTE and never can pick it up at my house, with the booster I get steady LTE with 8-9 Mbps down. Call 3Gstore they can help you out.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

If no signal in your house then call tech support and complain and they will send the extenders for free. I got sprint to send me two airraves free after I called and complained when doing a job.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

again, network extenders (like the Airave too) use your broadband internet connection. How hard is it to read the first sentence of the OP?

Wilson stuff is expensive, but it works well for what it is designed for.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool thanks everyone. Gotta love this community

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Too bad there isn't an app for it.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I've actually tried the apps but they don't work that great

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I've actually tried the apps but they don't work that great
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


Because there's no way an app can do crap. I decompiled one out of curiosity that someone I knew paid a dollar for sadly and all it does is switch your phone to airplane mode and back and claims to "boost" your signal while showing some fancy animations that make it look like it's doing something useful.

Anything that deals with modifying radio communication exists within the radio firmware that Verizon or another cmda carrier gives you and there is no source to that + modifying it could brick your device if one is not careful.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

brianburen said:


> I have the VZW Network extender, and it works well with the GNEX. Only thing I noticed its instead of 3G. it shows R when I am connected. and the Carrier ID on the notification pull down says "Network Extender".


Something isn't right then. Mine shows 3G if I'm not connected to WiFi and Carrier ID is Verizon Wireless.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> Because there's no way an app can do crap. I decompiled one out of curiosity that someone I knew paid a dollar for sadly and all it does is switch your phone to airplane mode and back and claims to "boost" your signal while showing some fancy animations that make it look like it's doing something useful.
> 
> Anything that deals with modifying radio communication exists within the radio firmware that Verizon or another cmda carrier gives you and there is no source to that + modifying it could brick your device if one is not careful.


 thanks @yarly I kinda figured that. I'm glad someone with your knowhow and skill could prove something that good old common sense should tell us.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

nhat said:


> Something isn't right then. Mine shows 3G if I'm not connected to WiFi and Carrier ID is Verizon Wireless.


I believe there are two models of network extenders for Verizon. An old one that doesn't handle data transfers, and the newer one (the current one) that does. The one I have, I have owned for probably close to 4 years or so, and it doesn't do data. It just does cellular service. Perhaps this explains the difference?


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thread is a little old but I'll post my finding. Bars on the phone mean absolutely nothing, so people saying I has one or two bars more isn't giving any real information. As we know the signal bars vary from each version of the android OS. A better indicator is the actual signal strength under status in your settings

Results vary greatly if your way out of the metro area and you don't get any service at all the Wilson sleek probably will improve your signal slightly but the gain will not be great. As opposed if your in a metro area but you get poor signal in an area because of trees buildings etc the Wilson sleek will more than likely greatly improve your signal. The screen shots are from the local mall area where I get descent service but spotty depending on the area. The screen shots show before and after connecting to the Wilson sleek.

As you can see there was a great increase of signal from about -80 to about -48? Higher the number the better. This is better signal than I uses to get when I lived 0.5 miles from a tower!! Speeds have greatly improved as I was getting about 3-4mbps before and after I'm getting roughly 28-30mbps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

